# A Christian Response to Wokeness



## Phil D. (Jun 4, 2022)

I found this presentation to be very well-done and worthwhile if one has 20 minutes to invest in understanding the matter of wokeness. Noelle Mering is a Catholic, but her fundamental points are sound and insightful, and her organization and articulation are excellent. In the latter part of the video she concentrates on the outworking of wokeness through feminism, but many of the same issues can readily be extrapolated into the realm of contemporary race relations as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------

